# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Առցանց դպրոցական համակարգ Հայաստանում

## Վիշապ

Բարի օրվա ժամ։

Հայաստանում, մասնավորապես՝ ծայրամասային գյուղական համայնքներում կարծես թե լուրջ խնդիր էր սակավաթիվ երեխաների կրթությունն ու դասարաններին համապատասխան ուսուցիչներով ապահովելը։
Կորոնավիրուսային ճգնաժամը նման է, որ ավելի է խորացրել այս խնդիրը մասնավորապես այն դպրոցների ու աշակերտների համար, որոնք որևէ առցանց դպրոցական ծրագրերի չեն անդամակցում տեխնիկական, ֆինանսական, ռեսուրսային ու այլ պատճառներով:
Ուստի "մնա տանը" ռեժիմի պայմաններում, հիմա փաստորեն լուրջ քանակությամբ երեխաներ կան, որ զրկված են կրթությունը ժամանակին ու բավարար չափով շարունակելու հնարավորությունից:

Ես ընկերական նեղ շրջանակի հետ մասնակցում էի սույն խնդրի շուրջ քննարկմանը, բայց մտածում եմ, քննարկման շրջանակը լայնացնելը կարող է օգտակար լինել:

Էս պահին նման է, որ կան կոմերցիոն առցանց դպրոցական նախագծեր, ասենք դասարան.ամ-ը, կամ իմդպրոց.ամ-ը, բայց որոնք վայթե բնավ շահագրգռված չեն հեռավոր, կամ աղքատ շրջանների դպրոցներով ու դպրոցականներով, որովհետև ինչպես ասեցի՝ նախագծերը կոմերցիոն են, ու վստահ չեմ, որ կարող են բարեգործական խնդիրներ էլ լուծել…
Այժմ երկու խնդիր ենք տեսնում՝
1. Կարճաժամկետ. ա) Այն բոլոր դպրոցականները ու ուսուցիչները, որ որևէ դպրոցական առցանց կրթական համակարգի մեր չեն մտնում, կարողանան խմբավորվել ըստ դասարանային խմբերի ու համապատասխան ուսուցիչների, բ) Ապահովվեն նվազագույն ցանցային միջոցներով, որ ուսուցիչները կարողանան դասը մատակարարել, իսկ աշակերտները՝ դասը ընկալել առցանց։
2. Երկարաժամկետ․ Հասկանալի է, որ ոչ բոլոր դպրոցները կարող են ֆինանսապես իրենց թույլ տալ ընդգրկվել կոմերցիոն համակարգեի մեջ, ուստի կոմերցիոն համակարգերին այլընտրանք անհրաժեշտ է անվճար համակարգ, հնարավորինս ճկուն ֆունկցիոնալությամբ, որի ֆինանսական բեռը ի վերջը կքաշի պետությունը։ Սա բացի աղքատ շրջաններում առցանց կրթություն տրամադրելուց, կբերի լրացվուցիչ առավելություններ, կլինի բաց համակարգ, որը կարող է արդիականացվել, թարմացվել ու ընդլայնվել կամավոր մասնագենտերի կողմից, կխթանի մրցակցությունը առցանց համակարգերի միջև, բազմազանություն կմտցնի կրթական համակարգում, ու էլի, որ էս պահին մտքովս չի անցնում։

Ուրեմն կարճաժամկետի համար մտածվում է օգտագործել մինիմալ առկա հնարավորությունները, ասենք google dosc-ով ֆորմատ ստեղծել ու լրացնել աշակերտների ու ուսուցիչների տվյալները, որով և կատարել խմբավորում և համապատասխանեցում։ Համագործակցել ԿԳՄՍ նախարարության հետ, տրամադրել գոյություն ունեցող առցանց ոչ կոմերցիոն կապի միջոթցներն օգտագործելու մեթոդիկան, հասկանալ, թե ինչքան աշակերտներ ու ուսուցիչներ ունեն տեխնիկայի ու ցանցի կարիք, մտածել ժամանակավոր լուծումներ, ֆինանսավորում, և այլն։
Երկարաժամկետի համար մտածվում է ա) ընտրել ու վերցնել որևէ գոյություն ունեցող opensource հարթակ, հայաֆիկացնել ու մոդիֆիկացնել ու հարմարացնել ՀՀ կրթական համակագին, բ) ստեղծել առցանց հարթակ 0-ից, երկու դեպքերում էլ հարթակը պիտի այնպիսին լինի, որ թույլ տա հեշտորեն շտկվել, թարմացվել ու նորացվել կամավորների կողմից, ասենք շատ մոտավորապես wikipedia-ի նման, կոնցեպտի առումով։

Կարծիքներ, մտքեր, առաջարկններ։

----------

Աթեիստ (01.04.2020)

----------


## VisTolog

Մի քանի ամիսա ընկերներիս հետ նմանատիպ նախագծի վրա ենք աշխատում։ Կորոնավիրուսով պայմանավորված վիճակները ոչ միայն նոր գաղափարներ ու ֆունկցիաների ստեղծման առիթ դարձան, այլ նաև հնարավորություն ստեղծեց համեմատելու թե տեխնիկական հնարավորությունները թե ընդհանրապես ոլորտի հետ կապված հարցերը։ Ճիշտա, գաղափարը իրագործվում է ռուսական շուկայի համար, բայց այն նաև գնելու հնարավոություն է ունենալու։ Ամբողջ ծրագրային մասը ձեռքով է արված, առանց որևէ հավելյալ, կողմնակի լուծումների (բացառությամբ այնպիսի համակարգ-լուծումները, որոնք արդեն տարիներ շարունակ կիրառվում են)։

Համակարգը նախատեսված է լինելու համալսարանների համար, հիերարխիկ կառավարման, կազմակերպման մոտեցմամբ, այսինքն համալսարան > առարկաներ > դասախոսներ > ուսանողների խմբեր > դասաժամեր > գնահատման մեթոդներ և այլ մեկը մյուսից բխող հնարավորություններ։

Վիշապի գաղափարի հետ կապված․ օրինակ կարող է այսպես լինել, մենք ծրագիրը պատրաստում ենք, վաճառում ենք կառավարությանը, կառավարությունն էլ կոտրված ապակիներով գյուղական դպրոցներին ֆինանսավորելու տեղը գնումա կամ վարձակալումա ծրագիրը։ Մոտ օրերս կհասկանամ ինչ ունենք ու եթե թույլ տան ցույց կտամ, կներակյացնեմ առնվազն ինտերֆեյսը։ Եվ այո, ծրագիրը կարծում եմ իդեալական է լինելու գաղափարային մասով, իսկ տեխնիկական մասում դժվարություններն անլուծելի չեն, սակայն հսկայական ռեսուրսներ կարող են տանել, որը մեղմ ասած մեր խնդիրը չէ  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (01.04.2020), Աթեիստ (01.04.2020), Շինարար (01.04.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Վիշապի գաղափարի հետ կապված․ օրինակ կարող է այսպես լինել, մենք ծրագիրը պատրաստում ենք, վաճառում ենք կառավարությանը, կառավարությունն էլ կոտրված ապակիներով գյուղական դպրոցներին ֆինանսավորելու տեղը գնումա կամ վարձակալումա ծրագիրը։ Մոտ օրերս կհասկանամ ինչ ունենք ու եթե թույլ տան ցույց կտամ, կներակյացնեմ առնվազն ինտերֆեյսը։ Եվ այո, ծրագիրը կարծում եմ իդեալական է լինելու գաղափարային մասով, իսկ տեխնիկական մասում դժվարություններն անլուծելի չեն, սակայն հսկայական ռեսուրսներ կարող են տանել, որը մեղմ ասած մեր խնդիրը չէ


Մի քիչ ուշադիր չես կարդացել երևի ։Ճ Վիշապի գաղափարը նախ Վիշապինը չի, և ամենակարևորը՝ ենթադրում է բաց ու անվճար պլատֆորմ, ոչ թե ավելացնել հերթական կոմերցիոն ծրագիրը եղածների ցուցակի մեջ։ Եթե կառավարությանը վաճառելով է, ապա կառավարությանը ոչինչ չի խանգարում դասարան․ամ-ի, կամ նման այլ գոյություն ունեցող ծրագրի լիցենզիաներ առնել կարիքավոր դպրոցների համար, կամ էլ տենդերով գնել ու մոդիֆիկացնել եղած պլատֆորմներից մեկը։ Էդ պլատֆորմը մի անգամ վաճառելով չի, դա անընդհատ օժանակություն ու թարմացում ա պահանջում, և հետևաբար՝ կախվածություն ու պոտենցիալ անհուսալիություն երկրաժամկետ պլանում։ Տվյալ պարագայում առաջարկվում է ձեր նախագծին մրցակից, որի նպատակը ոչ թե եկամուտներ հետապնդելն է, այլ՝ կարիքավոր աշակերտներին այլընտրանքային ձևով գիտելիք ստանալու հնարավորություն տալը, ու նաև անկախություն ու ճկունություն ապահովելը, որ մրցակցություն ու զարգացում լինի լճացման փոխարեն։ Կարճ ասած՝ մեջը նյութական շահ չկա, որ շահով լիներ, սենց հրապարակավ չէի գրի ։Ճ

----------


## Chuk

https://heravar.armedu.am/

----------

Վիշապ (01.04.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> https://heravar.armedu.am/


 
Շնորհակալություն, ծրագրերի մի մասին ծանոթ էի, բայց «Քան»-ը նորություն էր, կարող է էն ա, ինչ պետք է, կուսումնասիրենք :Ճ

----------


## VisTolog

> Մի քիչ ուշադիր չես կարդացել երևի ։Ճ Վիշապի գաղափարը նախ Վիշապինը չի, և ամենակարևորը՝ ենթադրում է բաց ու անվճար պլատֆորմ, ոչ թե ավելացնել հերթական կոմերցիոն ծրագիրը եղածների ցուցակի մեջ։ Եթե կառավարությանը վաճառելով է, ապա կառավարությանը ոչինչ չի խանգարում դասարան․ամ-ի, կամ նման այլ գոյություն ունեցող ծրագրի լիցենզիաներ առնել կարիքավոր դպրոցների համար, կամ էլ տենդերով գնել ու մոդիֆիկացնել եղած պլատֆորմներից մեկը։ Էդ պլատֆորմը մի անգամ վաճառելով չի, դա անընդհատ օժանակություն ու թարմացում ա պահանջում, և հետևաբար՝ կախվածություն ու պոտենցիալ անհուսալիություն երկրաժամկետ պլանում։ Տվյալ պարագայում առաջարկվում է ձեր նախագծին մրցակից, որի նպատակը ոչ թե եկամուտներ հետապնդելն է, այլ՝ կարիքավոր աշակերտներին այլընտրանքային ձևով գիտելիք ստանալու հնարավորություն տալը, ու նաև անկախություն ու ճկունություն ապահովելը, որ մրցակցություն ու զարգացում լինի լճացման փոխարեն։ Կարճ ասած՝ մեջը նյութական շահ չկա, որ շահով լիներ, սենց հրապարակավ չէի գրի ։Ճ


Վիշապ ջան, այո, կարիքավորներին օգնելը միշտ էլ ցանկալիա ու ես տեսնում եմ մի քանի տարբերակ․

1. կատարելագործել առկա համակարգը

2. գնել նոր հաակարգ

3. փոփոխել արդեն կայացած որևէ համակարգ

4. ստեղծել լրիվ նոր համակարգ


Տեղյակ չեմ հիմա ինչ համակարգեր են գործում մեզ մոտ, բայց ներկա պահին բոլորը ոնց հասկացա zoom-ի հույսին են, որը առիթից օգտվել ու իր պրադուկտնա առաջ տանում ժամանակավոր անվճար տրամադրելով։ Խոսքը ամենօրյա դասերի մասին է, ոչ թե արդեն առկա ռեսուրսների, որոնցից պետք է օգտվել։ Ցանկացած դեպքում, լինի ամենօրյա լայվ դասերի կազմակերպում թե կրթական ռեսուսրներին օնլայն տրամադրում, պահանջում են սպասարկում, որն էլ իր հերթին ենթադրում է սպասարկման վճար։

Նոր համակարգ գնելու դեպքում դա պետքա անի կառավարությունը իր հաշվին և ըստ անհրաժեշտության անվճար տրամադրի ուս․ հաստատություններին/ընտանիքներին։ Համակարգ ասելով նկատի ունեմ լայվ դասերի անցկացումը երրորդ կարգի վթարայնության դպրոցներ ու քոլեջներ հաճախելու փոխարեն։


ՀԳ Դիլիջանը, որ իմ կարծիքով ավելի զարգացած քաղաք է, չեմ հիշում որ գործող քոլեջում (բժշկական քոլեջ չհասած էր) փայտից, կիսաբաց պատուհանների պայմաններում ցրտին դասեր էին անում, հետն էլ օգտագործվում էր ոչ ամբողջական շենքը այլ 1-2  հարկ ընդամենը։ Վստահ եմ, 50 ուսանողի տանից սովորելն ավելի նպատակահարմար է քան էդ պայմաններում սովորելը։ Ուզում եմ խնդրին գլոբալ նայել, հաշվի առնելով թե կարիքավոր ընտանիքներին թե ընդհանրապես համակարգի կիրառության նպատակահարմարությունը։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Տեղյակ չեմ հիմա ինչ համակարգեր են գործում մեզ մոտ, բայց ներկա պահին բոլորը ոնց հասկացա zoom-ի հույսին են, որը առիթից օգտվել ու իր պրադուկտնա առաջ տանում ժամանակավոր անվճար տրամադրելով։ Խոսքը ամենօրյա դասերի մասին է, ոչ թե արդեն առկա ռեսուրսների, որոնցից պետք է օգտվել։ Ցանկացած դեպքում, լինի ամենօրյա լայվ դասերի կազմակերպում թե կրթական ռեսուսրներին օնլայն տրամադրում, պահանջում են սպասարկում, որն էլ իր հերթին ենթադրում է սպասարկման վճար։


Ակտիվ գործում են dasaran.am, imdproc.am-ը, վերջինս ռուսական «ЯКласс» պլատֆորմի վրա է ստեղծված, նաև աջակցում է ktak.am-ը, բացի zoom-ից, ժամանակավորապես անվճար կա microsoft teams-ը, բայց բացի ինտերակտիվ տեսակապ ապահովելուց կան շբովանդակության, մեթոդաբանության, ու տեստավորման խնդիրներ։ 
Իմդպրոցը անվճար չի, բայց ինչքան հասկացա, շրջանցելու ձևեր կան։ 
Ընդհանուր առմամբ, մի երկու շփումից մոտավոր հասկացա, որ նվազագույն պահանջներին քչից շատից բավարարող հարթակներ կան և աշխատում են, իհարկե ունեն որոշ պրոբլեմներ, որոնք վայթե լուծելի են, օրինակ աղքատ շրջանների աշակերտների հավաքագրումն ու եղած դասարանների կցումը համակարգային խնդիր է, պիտի ինչ-ինչ դրպոցների օպերատորներ ցուցակներ կազմեն ու կառավարեն աշակետրների ու դասարանների կցումները ու չգիտեմ ինչքանով է սա վերահսկվում ու սա վայթե ԿԳՄՍ նախարարության պատասխանատվությունն է։
Խնդիրը դրվում է որպես էղածին կամ այընտրանք, կամ հավելում, որի հիմնական շեշտը խեղճ շրջանների աշակերտների ու ծնողների համար հեշտ հասանելի մեխանիզմ ապահովելն է, որում մարդկային ֆակտորով պայմանավորված պրոբլեմները  




> Նոր համակարգ գնելու դեպքում դա պետքա անի կառավարությունը իր հաշվին և ըստ անհրաժեշտության անվճար տրամադրի ուս․ հաստատություններին/ընտանիքներին։ Համակարգ ասելով նկատի ունեմ լայվ դասերի անցկացումը երրորդ կարգի վթարայնության դպրոցներ ու քոլեջներ հաճախելու փոխարեն։


Միարժեք չի, օրինակ՝ վիկիպեդիան ոչ մի կառավարության հույսին չի մնացել... Չգիտեմ, մտածում ենք դեռ․․․

----------

